#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Dúvida com esse produto: Olt Huawei Smartax Ma5612

## TheGodfather

Boa noite amigos!!! Esse produto é uma OLT ou uma ONU? Alguém aqui usando? Obrigado!

----------


## TheGodfather

Eu fiz uma busca rápida no google e achei um manual sobre o equipamento. Mas não entendi muito bem o que seria exatamente. Ora parece ser uma onu, ora parece ser uma central de PABX... O vendedor diz que é uma OLT EPON/GPON... Acho que nem ele sabe o que isso é realmente...

----------


## fhayashi

> The SmartAX MA5612 (the MA5612 for short) is an industry-leadingremote multi dwelling unit (MDU) launched by Huawei, which supportsflexible configurations and provides broadband services on the Fiber ToThe Building (FTTB) network and leased line services on a passive opticalnetwork (PON). The MA5612 is a box-type device measuring 1-U high and19-inch wide and providing two GPON or GE uplink ports, 8–24 channelLAN access (LAN:POTS = 1:N) and 8–16 channel E1 access. The MA5612features a broad temperature range, low power consumption, mutedesign, high stability, environment-friendlily and energy conservation,and can be used on workbenches and installed in corridors and cabinets,meeting broadband and leased line service deployment of customers



Pelo que diz aqui parece ser uma ONU que pode entregar uma bridge com Eth ou links E1.

----------


## DjeiBoy

Não é só instalar uma placa de serviço específico que o equipamento se torna uma dslam

----------


## fhayashi

> Não é só instalar uma placa de serviço específico que o equipamento se torna uma dslam


Legal tocar nesse assunto. Para quem ainda não tem o par metálico chegando na casa do assinante, a estrutura com DSLAM vale a pena mesmo assim? Em condomínios horizontais por exemplo. Vale mais a pena uma DSLAM ou uma OLT mais básica tipo GEPON ou até mesmo uns PACs com UTP?

Pelo que vi, o preço das ONT vem caindo a medida que FTTX aumenta. 

Esses DSLAM mandam bem o sinal até uns 2km?

----------


## DjeiBoy

Tenho 3 DSLAM rodando na minha rede, utilizo elas apenas em condomínios e é o melhor equipamento que já utilizei

----------


## fhayashi

Bacana, e os custos são comparáveis com as outras tecnologias?

----------


## DjeiBoy

Bom os custos para utilização em condomínios e bem inferior se comparado a residência, por exemplo:

Vamos montar um cenário em que iremos atender 500 clientes 

Um bairro com 500 casa tem no mínimo 120 postes já temos 1200 media mensal de aluguel e mais uns 3600 metros de cabo que para acesso via dslam é muito cara mas muito caro mesmo em média de 35 a 50 reias o metro por conta da quantidade de pares que compõe o cabo e a dslam é claro, então por volta de uns 20mil chutando beeemm baixooo pq não mencionei os equips de postes, caixas e terminais, 

Agora em condôminos vc chega com o link no dg do prédio fibra ou rádio a sua escolha é coloca a dslam lá monta seu quadro de distribuição e já era o restante já está tudo pré instalado pois as normas para aprovar uma construção condominal obriga deixar todo cabeamento pré instalado, então esquece fios caros, subir em postes, aluguel de postes ou seja não tem nem comparação. 

Um abração a todos

----------


## fhayashi

Cara, mega interessante em alguns cenários hein.

Por aqui, há vários condomínios tipo MRV e alguns com mais de 50 blocos, ou seja, cabear seria a mesma coisa que cabear uma cidade.

Com o DSLAM eu posso usar o cabeamento de interfones do condomínio?

----------


## fhayashi

> Não faça isso, aqui temos inúmeros problemas com cabeamento de interfone de condomínios tipo MRV e outras urbanizadoras como Damha.


Opa, valeu pela dica

----------


## DjeiBoy

Cara pode fazer isso sim, a um mês implantei em um condomínio terrível com o cabeamento péssimo porém a interligação entre um bloco e outro sempre vai estar ok, pq esses cabos não são externos dificilmente dão problema na verdade nunca vi um cabo rompido o único problema que pego é que a construtora monta os cabos tudo invertido, mas uma simples olhada no código de cores e pronto resolvido, conheço uma empresa que tem mais de vinte Dslam uns 2mil clientes e 4 técnicos atendendo ou seja se vc tiver um link bom vc não vai ter dor e cabeça com o equipamento

Aconselho 200% e pretendo me especializar só em condomínios não preciso nem de escadas no carro


Um forte abraço

----------


## DjeiBoy

Nossa difícil aí onde vc trabalha einh, atendo alguns prédio com mais de 15 anos de existência e poucos problemas, mas enfim eu não devo dizer que a tecnologia é perfeita pq da certo pra mim e vc não deve falar pra não tentar pq não dá certo pra vc, eu acho que essa é a lição que aprendemos rsrsrs

Um forte abraço e boa sorte.

----------


## TheGodfather

Agradeço à ajuda dos amigos, sempre solícitos. Encerarei o tópico por aqui, mais uma vez agradecendo à todos pelo esclarecimento.

----------

